# Sinemet



## Boogres (Oct 9, 2011)

AnThere have been reports by HPPDers of this drug helping the DP aspect of their disorder greatly, just wonderin if anyone here has tried it


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think that's one that's been studied, and I've never heard it here. And, I've never been on it, I've been on dozens of medications......


----------



## Boogres (Oct 9, 2011)

HPPD and its relatec conditions seem to be dopaminergic issues, it wouldnt surprise me if DP was also to do with dopamine disregulation. I'm not saying go out and try it, but it might be worth looking into


----------



## Lethe (Jul 5, 2012)

I was on this for about two months. It did not happen to help me. It made me feel VERY weird. Weirder than any other medication, and about as weird as being on LSD. I can't remember if it helped because I felt literally 100% insane during the time I took Sinemet.


----------

